# Snow blower vs lawn tractor blower attachment



## carsrus

I have an 18hp lawn tractor and I'm debating if I should buy the snow blower attachment or just buy a snow blower. To my surprise the attachment is the same price as a good blower.
This is for my personal use only. I have the Cherokee with 6/12 plow on it but, is tough to get driveway edges and near the garage clean as well the side walk.

TIA,

Fred.


----------



## blades

Well, if it's really a "lawn" tractor as opposed to a true "garden" tractor, I personally would go with the new snow blower as opposed to the tractor attachment. Lawn tractors are generally not as heavy-duty and up to the task as garden tractors. Plus your manueverability is probably better with the blower than with the tractor.


----------



## gpin

If you already have a plow on the Cherokee, I'd go for the snowblower to try something different.


----------



## DJL

I had an 18HP Cub Cadet LAWN tractor with a snow thorwer attachment on it. Worked great until I had a rock/stone from the neighbors driveway (We share easement with two other neighbors). I would always have to pull the tractor in the garage remove the shear bolts and replace them with new ones. Was a real PITA!!!! I also got my hands on a toro snow thrower. Not sure of the make and model. Last year I didn't have one problem with the stone/rock issue. My advice, get a seperate snow thrower. In addition, it is harder to manuever the snow thrower attachment around, IT IS HEAVY!! The snow blower we'd just put in nuetral and wheel it out of the way if needed durign the rest of the year. Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## carsrus

Hey, thanks. You guys brought up some good points. I guess It could be a problem with maneuverability as well moving the attachment around for storage ect. I can remember how it's a PITA to go around sharp turns, trees ect when cutting the grass in summer time. I would have the same problem with the attachment, the snowblower makes much more sense.

Thanks for all the replies, 

Fred.

PS. what minimum hp should I look for snowblower for large driveway? I was thinking at least 8hp self propelled. Anything else I should look for?


----------



## DJL

I think that that is a very broad question, regarding what horsepower. You really should ask yourself a few questions like:

1) What type of snow do I mostly see (i.e. heavy, wet, light, mixture, etc.)?
2) What amounts of snow are typical for your area?
3) How big is the driveway?
4) Is my driveway hilly and/or steep?
5) How far do I need to throw my snow? In other words why get a snow blower that can throw snow 30 feet while your neighbors driveway is only 10 feet away?
6) Or, look at it from the standpoint that your neighbors driveway is right next to yours and you need to throw the snow all the way across your driveway.

Just some questions that I would ask myself. Talk to the dealers and visit the websites this will give you a better idea of the horsepower you would need. I'm by no means an expert on this matter but these are questions I would ask myself. This would make me prepared for questions to ask dealers/manufacturers about horsepower and the like. Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## gpin

If the unit ends up being a little light, just get out early and often, it's always easier to move 3 inches rather than struggle to move 8".


----------



## carsrus

DJL, 

definitely brought up some real good pointers.
Something us the inexperienced guys don't consider when purchasing a blower. 

I thank you very much for the very informed info. Thanks to all for the replies, it helped me out on my decision,

Fred.


----------



## 04superduty

i use a toro single stage, two cycle 6.5 hp snow thrower and it rocks. Cleared 10 inches of snow without a problem. it wont throw now as far as a 2 stage, but is extremely light. i can lift it in and out of my truck by myself. I had a 8hp 2 stage before. was useful, but very heavy and harder to manuever. for light accululations it was alot slower. just my thaughts. when you get the snow blower, order some snow for lower michigan.


----------



## thomasjkt

I've had garden tractors with 22 hp motors and snowblowers on them and I'm here to tell you that a walk behind blower will work the pants off a tractor mounted blower. The biggest problem I had with the tractor mounted blower was you were changing the drive belt every other storm and that ads up real fast, not to mention the beating your tractors going to take. I purchased a 10 hp MTD walk behind blower and have never had a problem with it in 8 years. Just my input


----------



## KFM2500HEMI

My Dad bought a 13 hp cub cadet walk behind with 4 wheels and separate levers to drive each side's wheels. That is the best snowblower I have ever used. It is heavy, but kicks some serious ass when you get a lot of snow!


----------



## Toby

No problems maneuvering this.

Dual hydraulic Walk Blower spins on a Dime.


----------



## RandyRhoads

we have a sweet Honda thing that is a hydrostatic drive with tracks, the only time it ever slips is when there is no ice!


----------



## BIG DRIFT

KFM2500HEMI said:


> My Dad bought a 13 hp cub cadet walk behind with 4 wheels and separate levers to drive each side's wheels. That is the best snowblower I have ever used. It is heavy, but kicks some serious ass when you get a lot of snow!


Do you still like your blower,,What size is it.

BD


----------



## thomasjkt

Yep I still use the blower, I have an 8 hp MTD and haven't found anything it won't go through,


----------



## MrBigStuff

*Blower*

I bought a walk behind so I could clear paths to the woodpile, run it up a temporary ramp on the stairs to clear the walkways and get into some tighter spots around the patio/deck areas.

I bought a 12hp Simplicity with a little lever that you pull to unlock the differential. It spins on a dime!

I thought about getting a tractor unit but glad I chose this path.


----------



## vis

where did you get that exmark attachment, how muuch did it cost, and have you tried a snow blade on there?


----------

